# American looking for room or roomies in Geelong



## Phazuka (May 19, 2011)

Looking for a 1bdrm furnished flat, near Little Ryrie St


----------



## weng (Nov 19, 2010)

Phazuka said:


> Looking for a 1bdrm furnished flat, near Little Ryrie St...Central Geelong. Looking for something in the 150-200 range furnished. Possibly interested in a short term room for rent. Moving from the USA on a long term assignment in Geelong. Wouldn't mind living with students.


HI. Are u male or female.We have available room in our 3 bedroom house but this is in Lara, a good 20min away from Little Ryrie St in Geelong. You could use all the house's amenities plus the room is furnished.PM if you are interested.


----------



## Phazuka (May 19, 2011)

weng said:


> HI. Are u male or female.We have available room in our 3 bedroom house but this is in Lara, a good 20min away from Little Ryrie St in Geelong. You could use all the house's amenities plus the room is furnished.PM if you are interested.


I'm a mature, 36 YO male with a GF.


----------



## weng (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes, I am a Filipina with Aussie partner.I sent you a pm so u could email me if interested.Maybe this is just a temporary arrangement for you perhaps while you are looking for a long term accommodation for yourself.


----------



## Phazuka (May 19, 2011)

PM sent....................


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Geelong is a wonderful place. hope you have a great stay the best to you
If you have something more in need...lots of help here.

cheers


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving to Sydney*

Well Weng and Phazuka you two seems to sort things out. So all the best for future in Geelong. However if you have any questions about moving then you can contact me.


----------



## Phazuka (May 19, 2011)

My request for a room for rent might be falling through. Can anyone else rent out a room to me in the Geelong area? Paying $120-125 per week. Non smoker, non drinker and non party goer. Working in Geelong, need temporary accomodations or I'll be staying at the Holiday Park.

Photos Riverglen Holiday Park - Totaltravel


----------



## Phazuka (May 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone, things are back on track with Weng.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Yes very nice to hear things are going smoothly...

best of luck


----------

